# Topics > Smart home > Smart speakers >  Lenovo Smart Tab, Lenovo Group Ltd., Beijing, China, and Morrisville, North Carolina, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Lenovo Group Ltd.

lenovo.com/smarttab

lenovo.com/us/en/smart-tab

----------


## Airicist

Lenovo Smart Tab – ask Alexa for music, recipes and more

Published on Jan 8, 2019




> The Lenovo Smart Tab is a great 10” Android tablet that doubles as a Smart Screen with Alexa built-in. Dock it and ask Alexa to stream music or play videos, check the weather, see the news, set a timer, and more. All hands-free—just ask.

----------


## Airicist

Lenovo Smart Tab hands-on: Alexa takes on a new form

Published on Jan 8, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Lenovo Smart Tab P10 Tour

Published on Jan 8, 2019




> The Lenovo Smart Tab P10 is a great 10” Android tablet with fingerprint login & 4 front-facing speakers that doubles as a Smart Screen with Alexa built-in. Dock it and ask Alexa to stream music or play videos, check the weather, see your calendar, get news, set a timer, control your home and more. All hands-free—just ask.

----------


## Airicist

Lenovo Smart Tab M10 Tour

Published on Jan 8, 2019




> The Lenovo Smart Tab M10 is a great 10” Android tablet with 2 front-facing speakers that doubles as a Smart Screen with Alexa built-in. Dock it and ask Alexa to stream music or play videos, check the weather, see your calendar, get news, set a timer, control your home and more. All hands-free—just ask.

----------


## Airicist

Lenovo Smart Tab – ask Alexa to control your smart home and more

Published on Jan 8, 2019




> The Lenovo Smart Tab is a great 10” Android tablet that doubles as a Smart Screen with Alexa built-in. Dock it and ask Alexa to stream music or play videos, check the weather, see the news, set a timer, and more. All hands-free—just ask.

----------


## Airicist

Lenovo Smart Tab – ask Alexa for weather, information and more

Published on Jan 8, 2019




> The Lenovo Smart Tab is a great 10” Android tablet that doubles as a Smart Screen with Alexa built-in. Dock it and ask Alexa to stream music or play videos, check the weather, see the news, set a timer, and more. All hands-free—just ask.

----------


## Airicist

Lenovo Smart Clock and Smart Tab hands-on

Published on Jan 13, 2019




> Lenovo came out of the woodwork with one new product category in the minimalist smart speaker, the Smart Clock. But they also added a smart dock to their new Smart Tab, which converts to an Amazon Echo when docked. These smart devices harness both Google Assistant and Alexa to very unique effects!

----------

